# "Feel" Pregnant, Missed Period, Negative Tests!



## nikin415

My husband and I are trying to conceive. My last period started May 25, 2013. By my charts, I was due to ovulate around the 11th of June. We had sex throughout that week, before and after the ovulation day. The week of ovulation and the week after I ovulated, my boobs hurt, I had minor cramps, and lots of clear/white discharge. On the 22nd of June, I had what I'd like to believe was implantation bleeding. I got up at 3am to use the restroom (which is odd) and on the tissue when I wiped, there was a fair amount of pinkish discharge (it looked like the white discharge that had been there previously, mixed with bright pink). That same day I had mild cramps as if my period was coming. Since the 22nd of June, I have had several symptoms which made me confused. Could it be pms or could it signal pregnancy? I had severe bloating, gas/gas pains, I feel almost constantly hungry, I am super thirsty, very mild cramps, headache, vivid dreams, and a heightened sense of smell. I have horrid allergies and can never smell anything, so this is peculiar. Also, when period is due, I am usually super crabby and have severe cramps.... very painful, almost unbearable. I do not have that now. Since June 22nd, I have taken 5 home pregnancy tests, all have been negative. One test looked as if a light line was forming, but it went away to reveal a negative result. I am currently 4 days late. No period. My longest cycle in the past has been 34 days. Today is day 38 of my cycle. I do not feel as if my period is coming. I still have small amounts of discharge. I also still am hungry constantly, have mild back pain, and am unusually tired. I'm also experiencing minor breast soreness and twinges of random pain in my lower abdomen, where I imagine my ovaries to be. However, three types of home pregnancy tests have told me I am not pregnant. My doctor cannot see me until next Monday! A whole week away! Advice, tips, encouragement?!?!?! Anything would be appreciated! Thank you! :shrug:


----------



## nikin415

I typed this up yesterday, actually. Today is day 39 of my cycle. No period. I am now 5 days late. Almost completely passed my period....


----------



## katrina0007

You know what is funny, i have the same exact things you do. LMP was May 26th, i Ovulated around june 15th and I have been having, bloating, frequent urination, thirst, aching breasts..sometimes stabbing, mild cramps which were severe last week but ok nowadays.. i tested yesterday BFN, I am on CD 40 !! and pissed off, I had all this symptoms during my 1st pregnancy and BFP a 2 weeks after ovulation.. (i lost baby girl at 15 weeks ) I do not know why it is taking so long this time.. :(.. HOPE you get you BFP soon/.. we are probably cycle buddies.. atleast for this one :)


----------



## nikin415

It's very confusing and nerve-wracking, isn't it, Katrina?!?


----------



## nikin415

That's crazy! We are almost exactly the same! Well, let's keep our fingers crossed for BFP's!

I'm sorry for your loss. I can't imagine...

I'm hoping someone pops on here and tells me that she had the same thing and turned out to be healthily pregnant! Katrina and I need some help! Some encouragement!! lol


----------



## katrina0007

I am sure you are gonna be ok.. pray pray pray.. 
Just because i had it does nt mean you will. And my 1st was healthy, had a nice heart beat, no chromosomal ab.. it was plain God's will for what happened, I must say.


----------



## nikin415

I'll be hoping and praying for both of us, Katrina0007.


----------



## nikin415

Still no sign of period. Has anyone out there gotten a few BFNs, but find out later a BFP?!?


----------



## iseebabydust

You should do like I did and said until your nine or ten days late then try it, I had one positive with fmu and one the next day in the afternoon, went to the local health dept to get it confirmed and it was positive after just thirty seconds, needless to say, I'm due february 27! <3


----------



## mel28nicole

I was 9 days late and was negative, finally 2 weeks late I got a positive! Doctor confirmed it with a urine test. Waiting on my blood work to see exactly how far I am. So moral of the story: just keep trying! I kept thinking it would be negative again but nope, it was positive!


----------



## nikin415

Thanks you, iseebabydust and melnicole. Your stories are just what I wanted to hear. I am not good at being patient and waiting..... but I will do my best. And congrats to you both!

I've stopped having discharge and cramps. I am still tired and hungry all of the time, but most of what I took to be symptoms are gone. I still do not have a period. Today would have been the last day of my period. I don't know what to think anymore and it is driving me nuts. I took another test today with FMU and still a BFN. Waiting until Monday will be horrible, but I guess that's all I can do.


----------



## nikin415

Katrina, have you found out anything?


----------



## runnermama

Signed up just to respond to this post... I am experiencing the same things. I'm now 6 days late but feel pregnant with all the same symptoms...and BFN's all around. Doc says i have to wait till Thursday and then can make an appointment for a blood test. 

I just keep thinking that the tests say they are 99% accurate...so we're the 1%?!?!


----------



## mel28nicole

Sometimes it's just your body not producing enough of the hormone. I think that was my case. I had spotting June 4th when my AF was due June 14th. I think the 4th was implantation bleeding but I didn't get a positive til the 28th. I'm still waiting on my blood results to see how far I am.


----------



## mummy2o

My cousin didn't get a BFP until she was about 3-4 months pregnant. Some people can never get a positive on a hpt. Best think you could do is wait it out and if its still not here go for bloods at the dr.


----------



## nikin415

Runnermama, I love your post. Thanks for responding. I am hoping with everything I have that you are correct! 

The 1%?!?!?! Sure. Why not?

Day 41, no period.

And the best of luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## nikin415

Do you think I'll be "far enough along" for a blood test on Monday, July 8th? That will be day 45 (or 27 dpo, or 11 days late).


----------



## hylokitty321

Hi!

This is actually very common..
one of my friends missed her period but kept getting negative pregnancy tests..
She finally went to the dr about 3 weeks later and they confirmed she was in fact pregnant! for some reason some women don't show positive on the urine test or maybe they do but later ...

Anyways best of luck to u!!!!

Keep us updated


----------



## nikin415

I'm really hoping that is the case with me, hylokitty! 

I'm actually worried now that the Dr. will only perform a urine test, see that it is negative, and will not perform a blood test or anything.... Then how will I know Ugh. This waiting is super hard.


----------



## runnermama

I now have a dr apt for Monday. I never thought this would be the way I'd find out! It's annoying not drinking over the 4th of July, wanting to throw up most nights, and still getting multiple BFN's. DH is having a hard time with the uncertainty as well!

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## nikin415

Still keeping fingers crossed for us! I haven't tested since the 3rd of July. I'm sick of letting myself down.... Waiting for the doc, requesting blood test and transvag US.


----------



## katrina0007

hey Nik, did you get my Msg?
I chickned out again this morning so I did not do the HPT. I am waiting another 2 days may be. Progesterone day 5 today. CD 46, No sign of blood and breasts still tender, Some aching pains in the abdomes..sometimes through the day.
Can any girl share their pregnancy symtoms here before they got their BFP?


----------



## katrina0007

I just realized we are in the wrong forum Nikin..
We should be in the " 4-5 week wait":coffee: forum lol :haha: heeheheee
(just trying to be happy)


----------



## nikin415

Katrina-- I did get your message and meant to reply, but I have been trying desperately to not look at the computer. The more I research the more I panic. It is so hard to not stress out. Like, why are my hormones not showing up?!? Cysts? Ectopic? Cancer? I over-think everything.....

I went to the obgyn today. Had my yearly check-up and pregnancy test. The urine test came back negative (again). That makes six BFNs. She is sending me for bloodwork tomorrow, so that's good. I also have a regular US scheduled for July 18th, as well as a transvaginal US scheduled for the same day. I just gotta keep it together for 10 more days. 10 more days!?!?! OMG I am not going to make it. The doc did say that IT IS MORE COMMON THAN YOU THINK TO HAVE A WOMAN TEST NEGATIVE BUT STILL BE PREGNANT! These were words right out of her mouth, so here's to hoping!!!

I hope in 2 days your hormones will show up and you'll get a BFP!!! I'm rooting for you! Please let me know if you find out anything, and I will do the same!

Hahahah--- 4-5-6-7 week wait?!?!?! Right? It feels like eternity.

CD 45, 11 days late!


----------



## nikin415

An I'm with you, Katrina! ATTN: other ladies! What were your symptoms before BFP? Did you have to wait like we are? Please tell me there is hope!


----------



## runnermama

Sadly, I'm out. AF started last evening. I thought at first it was just spotting, but went to the nurse pract today and she labeled all of my symptoms as PMS (nausea, breast tenderness, fatigue, dizziness). Since I had both a negative urine test and spotting, she said that a blood test was not necessary. Said that going off BC can change your cycle and that this was just AF. 

So now, I have one 29 day cycle and one 39 day cycle. Not sure what to do with that. Having a glass of wine and some questionable cheese this evening. 

Baby dust and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## kalijohanna

I had to post on this! I'm used to having long cycles. My last cycle started on may 12th. I expected my af to show up around the 20th. Well looking story short I ovulated later than I thought. 7 dpo (tmi) I had a gush of red so I thought I had started my period. But less than 30 minutes later it stopped and over just spotted off and on for 12 days. I thought I was just having a REALLY weird period. I kept testing and kept getting bfn. I scheduled an appointment and ended up seeing a midwife who did a transvaginal u/s and boom! Gestational sac found....tiny but there! Make an appt!


----------



## Kalia101

I was due on between the 30-07th July depending if I was a 28-35 day cycle we worked out my ovulation dates and world of BDed if I was a 28 or a 35 day cycle so we wouldn't miss it I am never any more than a 35 day cycle I am now only 2 days late but no sign of AF usually I'm doubled over in pain with cramps a few days before and on the day not had any signs I have had cramping but not that bad on the 30th & twinges in both my sides with is weird as i don't have a right tube and in my belly had this for last 10 days extremely thirsty all the time I've been having vivid dreams every night for last week and last night started getting twinges in lower back I never get twinges in lower back done cheap tests every day for last week all negative it's driving me crazy I either want the BFP or AF to come so I can move on to next month :( hope you get the BFP you want xxxx


----------



## susied

Same situation here! Please post what happens with your blood test!! GL!!


----------



## Isobel345

Felt completely different during the two week window- now five days late and have gotten 4 bfns with hpts. This is so frustrating. It's so hard to trust your instincts when you think you're pregnant and the silly test won't confirm anything. Swore I would only notice symptoms that were unusual for me, and had ten new symptoms that blew me away. Now it's serious limbo :growlmad:
Had some cramping the day AF was supposed to start, but didn't even get out of bed to put on underwear. The back of my mind told me not to bother because there was no way I was going to get blood on anything. I've never trusted my cramps like that before...Going to make a doctor appointment if AF isn't here by Sunday.


----------



## katrina0007

kalijohanna said:


> I had to post on this! I'm used to having long cycles. My last cycle started on may 12th. I expected my af to show up around the 20th. Well looking story short I ovulated later than I thought. 7 dpo (tmi) I had a gush of red so I thought I had started my period. But less than 30 minutes later it stopped and over just spotted off and on for 12 days. I thought I was just having a REALLY weird period. I kept testing and kept getting bfn. I scheduled an appointment and ended up seeing a midwife who did a transvaginal u/s and boom! Gestational sac found....tiny but there! Make an appt!

Hi this happened to me. i had BFN and a gestational sac on US. but it was CP..:wacko:
i do not mean to be negative or rude, it just reminded me of my situation. I hope and pray you have your baby in 2014. :)


----------



## katrina0007

nikin415 said:


> Katrina-- I did get your message and meant to reply, but I have been trying desperately to not look at the computer. The more I research the more I panic. It is so hard to not stress out. Like, why are my hormones not showing up?!? Cysts? Ectopic? Cancer? I over-think everything.....
> 
> I went to the obgyn today. Had my yearly check-up and pregnancy test. The urine test came back negative (again). That makes six BFNs. She is sending me for bloodwork tomorrow, so that's good. I also have a regular US scheduled for July 18th, as well as a transvaginal US scheduled for the same day. I just gotta keep it together for 10 more days. 10 more days!?!?! OMG I am not going to make it. The doc did say that IT IS MORE COMMON THAN YOU THINK TO HAVE A WOMAN TEST NEGATIVE BUT STILL BE PREGNANT! These were words right out of her mouth, so here's to hoping!!!
> 
> I hope in 2 days your hormones will show up and you'll get a BFP!!! I'm rooting for you! Please let me know if you find out anything, and I will do the same!
> 
> Hahahah--- 4-5-6-7 week wait?!?!?! Right? It feels like eternity.
> 
> CD 45, 11 days late!

Let us know what happens with your blood work and US, Nikin. Baby dust to you. ..pray pray pray!!!


----------



## katrina0007

Bfn today..:( I think i am out. May be this is an anovulatory cycle. I just DONT KNOW!


----------



## katrina0007

M officially out !!! She showed her dirty face, Atleast I am moving on. :thumbup:Best luck Nikin... did not hear from you today. Hope all is fine. Baby dust. God Bless:flower:


----------



## kalijohanna

I don't take it as being negative or rude. I find out Monday when I go back for 2nd ultrasound if there is a heartbeat. I'm just staying positive until then. Fx! I'm pretty sure it's not cp because we saw the yolk sac and everything....just to early for heartbeat. Hopefully you get your bfp


----------



## nikin415

katrina0007 said:


> M officially out !!! She showed her dirty face, Atleast I am moving on. :thumbup:Best luck Nikin... did not hear from you today. Hope all is fine. Baby dust. God Bless:flower:

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry for not replying sooner. As soon as af showed up, I stayed off the internet boards. I went through a little self-pity spell. I'm back in the race. 2 days late this month. Waiting AGAIN. praying/hoping this is the month.

How are things going for you gals?

My ultrasound showed NORMAL ovaries. No cysts. Thankful, but this PCOS is still kicking my butt.


----------



## nikin415

kalijohanna said:


> I don't take it as being negative or rude. I find out Monday when I go back for 2nd ultrasound if there is a heartbeat. I'm just staying positive until then. Fx! I'm pretty sure it's not cp because we saw the yolk sac and everything....just to early for heartbeat. Hopefully you get your bfp

kalijohanna, I hope all is well with you and that the heartbeat you heard was strong and beautiful!


----------

